# Cobia question



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

I've noticed quite a few people on this board go on and on and on about cobia. Just wondering how many have actually ever caught one. Seems to me there'd be a couple more pics of "The Chocolate Milkman" posted here over the past few years. Maybe some of you should stop looking for lighting bugs and start looking for pigs flying, because that's what it will probably take.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I would like to be the first to tell you that you comment is way out of line. This Message board is a place for people to come to get info and tips on how to catch fish and chat about fishing. I'm sure you were a newbie at one point and you had to learn from someone. So lay off those people because they want to catch a cobia just as bad as you. I think this wacky weather has made every one really irritable. I hope the bay warms quick!!


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey a monkey just flew out of my ass does that mean the tarpon are on the way?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

i have caught one before. After you catch the first one you want to catch the next one even worse. Its an addiction. Pretty much why everyone is talking about them. Im definantly dreaming about the cobe and shall i even say the return of striper blitzes during the winter. Now those are what gets me.


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't feed it. It'll never go away.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

BobN fair question about how many have landed a Cobia. I know I have. So I believe I can talk about Firefly's.
It is a very frustrating fish at times. For example My brother in law has a boat and has never caught one but has netted 4 for other people. I have 2 in the gallery. The 1st is a 78lber listed in winter 2000 pic number 10 and again in 2001 pic number 5 which was great example of how frustrating Cobia can be. Late 2001 I had a job change and it is going to be harder for me to have the chance to land one from pier or shore (which are the only ones I would post here). So I believe I can talk about fireflies all I want. And all that indicates is they should be available to try and hook and if you are good and have a little luck you can land one your self. I would guess that the Ches has about 100 to 150 landed every year from pier and surf maybe more. So every shore based angler does not have the opportunity to land one, but they can try and hope. Which is what fishing is always about. But with that said I guess you don't understand fishing but I believe you prefer chasing women (according to your profile). But I believe your success ratio is less for women, than mine is with fish and I'm far from the worlds best fisherman (I do have a great wife, I think she is shopping for my fathers day present tonight and I will fish tomorrow night).
I have by passed Rlotts advice about not feeding it (you BobN) which is probably a mistake. I think Brandon is right you are out of line. And you are talking about your mother not rlott about his. Let people hope and dream.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey BobN I caught my first one last year. Oh yeah *BITE ME!!!*


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Looks like someone has been watching Bruce Almighty too seriously... chill out bro...
That goes for that monkey too..


----------



## Mackman (May 20, 2002)

Anybody who listens to Raeford on John Boy and Billy should know what I am talking about when I ask BobN if his gay friend was burned by the explosion.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey BOBN what cha BOBN for HAHA


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Seriously guys, stop feeding the trolls. They're just upset that they aren't nearly as good fishermen as we are, well, most of us.  As Digger said, their luck with women is even worse than our luck with fish, and I haven't caught a single redfish yet this year.


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

You guys have proved my point. Only CDog And digger can prove it with pics.
Digger, I'm dating a Morgan Fairchild....yeah that's the ticket.
MackMan, your handle sounds like one of the Village People so.....I guess you could probably tell us more about that kind of people. No wonder you like "The Chocolate Milkman"
CDog, I'll send Mackman over to bite you. My gay friend says he's the best. 
Inawe, I was BobN your girl, and she was INAWE.
As far as the rest of ya' go....evidently the truth hurts cause ya' got mighty defensive.
I don't even fish....I catch


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't worry guys just wrote the webmaster maybe he could rectify this situation. BobN I would cool it if I was you, this is an information site not a site to bash people on how they fish or why they fish. That goes for everybody else as well. Tight lines for everyone!


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

I kinda feel sad for bobN. I have lost more cobia than he has ever even seen. You never learn it all, and when it stops being fun than its not worth it. In the near future I will give bobN a look at just a few of the fish 40# and over that I have caught in the past 2yrs. I just need to get the pics scaned, so if we can't learn by asking questions and we never land them then how do you learn? Using this board to stirup crap, well it just stinks. It is us against them and we have hands and fingers don't let the fish get the best of us.

Bigblock

P.S. Those who cant catch fish like to bring the one's that do down, Keep your heads up and rods high.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

BobN, your only point is the one on your head. People like you drift in every once in a while with your swill just to stir up trouble. You’ve let everyone here know your IQ, and your reason for posting. Also after searching for your previous posts it’s even more obvious. A fragmented sarcastic sentence here and there, copied posts from someone else’s board, now getting personal with board members, come on BobN is that all you have to contribute? You sure have been quiet up until now, let me guess, this humidity has your panties in a bunch!

As far as being defensive…… You knew it was coming with that post.

FISH-ON!


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I sure hope that I catch a cobe this year. I will try for the first time. I've caught fireflys before my son loves to catch them.


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

You guys are right I've seen the light. I should talk and talk about fishing instead of doing it...........For Christ sakes guys I'm bored and screwin' with ya'll and it is keeping me darn amused. Lighten up. Call me a gay no fish catchin a$$hole. I have ruffled your feathers, because you take it to seriously. If you would've stopped feedin' me it would have ended already. Now if you excuse me I have to go pick up my gay lover


----------



## RKx2 (May 23, 2003)

Well Well Well,
I was gettin the daily report when I came across this thread....
BobN, I just realized something. You are on the wrong board son. I mean, I have read about you porkin your gay lover but I have never seen you post a picture. Not one. At least you found some cobia pics. Those who throw stones.....need to put them down and get a fishin rod!


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

RKx2 you said, "I have read about you porkin your gay lover ". So I take it you read Blue Boy Magazine? Maybe I am on the right board with fella's like you posting.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey bobn,you are definetly not on th right board. Although your trolling methods are some of th more annoying I have seen you do seem ta catch em.(Me included) But I have changed my mind,don't bite me or anything else for that matter,Just Go away.


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Hey...the rain spawned a troll. How did we catch this one...what are the regs...I feel like we should throw it back because of the awful stench but on second thought we should probably beach it so it dies in the hot sun and there will be one less to worry about.

BobN(the butt)...after spouting off the website and magazine, all you did was back up the claims.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Don't mind the troll, but let's keep it clean. This is a "family site." 

Salty


----------



## boatboy (Aug 15, 2000)

Salty is right let's talk about sharing info, techniques, and post our pics when we catch them soon.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey BOBN ive caught more fish acidently than youve caught on purpose


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

The troll has managed to suck quite a few of you in, which makes me wonder how many other guys on this board are just sucking guys in to their glorious tales. Hopefully you guys will post some of these pics I've heard about, or then again maybe not. Just remember next time your elbow to elbow with a guy fishing it could be me, and I'll be thinking "Hey this could be one of those P&S clowns" oops wait a minute he just hooked up, couldn't be one of those clowns then.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry I don't have a picture of mine. What's this about you and a black milkman? please don't post it, this is a family site.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Easy Fishwagon, this trash isn't worth it. Since he has talked more about homosexual fantasies more than fishing I figure he is just a frustrated old troll who got kicked off his last board an accidently chose a fishing board.


----------



## RKx2 (May 23, 2003)

OK BobN. But you popped the name of the magazine.

Go bother some other group. I am goin fishin....See the rest of you out there.


----------



## Flounder101 (May 5, 2003)

Well, I've read enough....I agree with "Brandon" and "Digger" about "BobN"!
I think for now on, everyone on this site should just ignore "BobN" and let him talk to himself until he gets blocked by Pier and surf!
This is a fishing site where fishing buddies talk to each other like fishing buddies not enemies. Personally, I think "BobN" hardly ever goes fishing and doesn't really have a life. He speaks of his Morgan Fairchild looking woman, and he may have a woman like that, but one things for sure, if he acts this way around her and is inconsiderate as he's been on this site to us, then he won't have her long either!
And what's all his fuss about anyway...Cobia pic's! Well, if he wants to see a Cobia that bad, he should go down to the marine museum on General Booth blvd. and look at the one in the tank!
What a looser!

Flounder101


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

GETTIN UGLY up in here, up in here!


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

hey.didn't this happen last year about this time??Maybe it's a seasonal troll.I've never caught a Cobia but if I were to fish for one right now,the OBX looks like the place to be..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Alright, so I turned Bob's account off because everyone was calling for his head. But there was a point embedded in the rudeness of his posts, namely that some Va. folks seem to become obsessed with cobia this time of year and talk about the fish incessantly.

Don't make me invoke last year's no-picture-no-bragging rule.  

And one of the features of the new board is the "ignore" feature. In your profile, you can choose to ignore the posts of certain users.

As for any trolls, keep posting  I can't wait to use my new toys...


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hahha sand flea so i take it you have a whole new aresenal for the trolls. Move over 007 sandfleas got the gadgets now.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Go for it Flea. Nice board. I just have to remeber to think about what I say.
He with the most toys wins.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Sandflea...I don't think we over anticipate the arrival of cobia anymore than the first of any specie for the season.Croakers prolly accounted for more posts than anything so far that I have seen.Its been drum...croaker..blues...now cobia.BEEN A LONG WINTER WITH ZIP FOR SPRING.Just a little anxious!! the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Th fall an winter all ya hear about is striper,striper an th occasional stripper.  Its just that this time of th year it is th most sought after fish beacuase other than sharks its th biggest in th Bay. [email protected] with my luck lately I'd be happy with a 12 in Bluefish.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry for being so rude on a public site. I edited my post to make it a little more civil. I wont ever get that nasty on this site again.


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

Good riddance to BobN !!!


----------

